# flouride and childrens vitamins



## membari (Nov 15, 2004)

I was wondering what everyone's views on children's vitamins are.

My Dr. recommended that I keep my 2 year old on infant liquid perscription vitamins... the ones with iorn and flouride.

I live in the country and have well water, but just do not think extra flouride is necessary... because he brushes his teeth with toothpaste that has it in it. Is there any TRUE REASON that a child needs to take this internally?

My Dr. also wants me to have my infant on the same vitamins... I usually do what the Dr. sais, but just do not see the necessity in this. She is getting vitamins through my breast milk.

Any input would be much appreciates.

thanks!

-J


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *membari*
I live in the country and have well water, but just do not think extra flouride is necessary... because he brushes his teeth with toothpaste that has it in it. Is there any TRUE REASON that a child needs to take this internally?

There's a lot of controversy surrounding fluoride. I first found this out when discovering about my thyroid condition. Turns out it suppresses thyroid function (all halogens except iodine do, since they mimic the iodine that thyroid hormones are made of). It was actually reported to have been used in concentration camps to keep the people docile and easier to control (hypothyroidism will definately do that to you). There isn't much evidence that it's really necessary for teeth, and in fact, too much can be very bad for them. Of course, the dose makes the poison in anything.

It leans heavily on the anti-, but there are a lot of articles and links here:
http://www.fluoridation.com/

It's odd that your dr. is recommending this, though. Usually even doctors or dentists who are quite in favor of fluoride don't recommend giving it to small children or letting them brush their teeth with fluoride toothpaste because it's too easy to poison themselves with it.

YMMV. Google a little about it and get both sides (I actually couldn't find any pro-fluoride stuff to show the other side, though!).


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

I am certainly no expert in this area, but because of the controversy with Floride, we do not use it in our house at all. We are also on well water and the pediatrician advised us to give our son floride drops. We never have used them and we all use natural, non-floridated toothpaste.

I think vitamin drops are a good idea, though. With our toxic environment these days a few extra antioxidents can help. Do a little research and read the labels! If you are concerned about giving it to your baby, take a supplement yourself and let your boobies decide how much to give away!


----------



## kimbies (Aug 31, 2004)

For the complete scoop on Flouride, call Alternative Medicine magazine and order a copy of their article "Hidden Fluoride in our Food" from January 2002. Their number is 1800-333-HEAL. Here are a few snipets of why you should not give children flouride at all:

"Fluoride has been tied to serious health problems...ingesting fluoride may increase the transport of heavy metals acroxx blood-brain and gut-blood barriers....Dr. Limeback (a leading authority in Canada) actively warns people of the dangers of it, advising mothers never to make baby formula with tap water and never to let children under 3 use toothpaste with flouride....The American Academy of Pediatrics have recommended the same thing regarding infant formula and tap water....fluoride has been long recognized as an enzyme inhibitor, causing a range of undesireable side errects- including the suppression of thyroid hormones....it also inhibits the hormones melatonin and seratonin....fluoride gel treatments from dentists can cause nausea and if accidentally swalled, it can even cause death....

Take a look at a fluoride toothpaste- it reads, "do not eat"!

Also, a friend of mine gave her daughter fluoride tablets upon the request of her doctor, and her teeth turned brown!!!

This is a toxic substance that we have been dupped into believeing is necessary, I'd steer clear if at all possible!


----------



## membari (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you all for all of the good reading and informative responces to my thread.

I have stopped all flouride treatments with my children, and also have stopped vitamins. I work to feed a well balanced healthy diet, so my children should recieve the vitamins needed through the nurticious foods and milk he is recieving.

Dow anyone know how to have your well water tested for flourine? I would like to have this done, to see if the levels are safe to be making supplemental formula for mixing with cereals for my breastfed daughter.

thanks again for all the info!

-Jenni a SAHM to a 2yo son and a 7 month old daugher.







busy is an understatment


----------

